# Loose steering



## SqueekinHB (Jul 4, 2008)

Im a first time hb owner, I recently replaced stock wheels with a 235 and 15inch wheel combo. This actually corrected what I believe was an overgearing problem. Truck was aligned and tracks great, but I have really loose steering. Its a 94 hb 2.4 4x2, is it common for steering problems or is it wear and tear? What would be the first thing to replace for a nice tight steering?


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

check the tire pressure.
check the rag joint.

check tie rod ends.

check pitman arm for looseness


----------



## Oldnissanguy (Jan 6, 2005)

You got me on that one zanegrey, what's a rag joint?


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

it is the rubber cloth like peice that buffers the road vibration from the steering shaft.
it is located where the steering shaft meets the steering box...

i am not just a pretty face...


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

did you know that ..keith was a scottish surname ..?


----------

